# Auction Find FRV30-1440GH



## Sbblake (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi Folks, recently took a gamble on a last minute auction find for a 2006 FRV30-1440GH lathe(3HP, single phase). 






With auction fees, tax man, and delivery from Edmonton to Fort McMurray this lathe landed in my garage for just under $5200... A bit of a gamble as I purchased this site unseen... 

Upon initial inspection lathe bed, ways, cross slide, saddle, tailstock appear in good shape. Chip tray guide might be a little bent (Chip tray was included. Sitting behind lathe in photo). All gears appear to mesh well and no noises by hand turning the chuck, oil levels appear a little low. Chuck attachment to faceplate would appear to be a questionable set-up... 


























Lathe did come with owners manual, original quality control documents with verification of actual tolerances to design. 

Plan is to drain, and replace all fluids, purchase correct chuck, wire garage for 220V, cross fingers and start it up. Given unknown if it sounds ok at low RPM I will complete a standard break in procedure. 

Looking for any additional advise on what to check? Any knowledge on what company may have originally distributed the lathe? Appears very similar to a Jet GH-1440-1.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 24, 2020)

Interesting chuck mounting arrangement to say the least.  What are the specs on this, distance between centers, swing over bed, weight etc.


----------



## Sbblake (Aug 24, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Interesting chuck mounting arrangement to say the least.  What are the specs on this, distance between centers, swing over bed, weight etc.



Max. Swing Over Bed 14”
Max. Length of Work Piece 40”
Max. Swing Over Cross Slide 8-1/2”
Max. Swing in Gap 20”
Width of Bed 10-1/2”
Spindle Bore 1- 9/16” , D1-4
Taper of Spindle Center M.T.# 5
Max. Travel of Top Slide 3-1/2”
Max. Travel of Cross Slide 6-1/2”
Diameter of Tailstock Quill 1 3/4”
Max. Travel of Tailstock Quill 4-3/4 ”
Taper of Tailstock Quill Center M.T. # 3
Main Motor 3 HP, 220V, Single Phase
Coolant Pump Motor 1/8 HP, 220V
Net Weight, approx. 2750 LBS
Overall Dimensions, LxWxH 74” x 30” x 50”


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 24, 2020)

That's impressive.  

This is interesting "Max. Swing in Gap 20".  So.. it's got a removable section of bed under the chuck?


----------



## Sbblake (Aug 24, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> That's impressive.
> 
> This is interesting "Max. Swing in Gap 20".  So.. it's got a removable section of bed under the chuck?




Yes. There is an approx 10" section of the ways directly under the spindle nose / chuck that appear can be removed by unbolting the section. You can see a line across the ways in one of the photos above.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 25, 2020)

Very nice find - and at a bargain price!


----------



## historicalarms (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm thinking that that chuck/faceplate set-up is a former owner "jury rig-up". I think there will be a D3 hookup linkage behind that faceplate that is just looking for a regular D3  mounting chuck.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 25, 2020)

You can see  the D1-4 camlock in the photo.  The backplates are readily available.  There's nothing wrong with the setup, providing the chuck is properly centred.


----------



## PeterT (Aug 25, 2020)

Seems like most Google hits on 'FRV30-1440GH lathe' pop up under Birmingham name. Which I think is one of many labels these lathe models are sold under.
https://www.elitemetaltools.com/too...ed-tool-room-lathe-ycl-1440-gh?sku=YCL-1440GH

Does you manual indicate country of origin? (Taiwain or PRC...)
Looks like a decent machine


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 25, 2020)

Wow, beauty machine!


----------



## RobinHood (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice score.

It looks very close to the Jet GH-1440-3.


----------



## John Conroy (Aug 26, 2020)

Nice score. Your lathe appears to very much the same as the GH1440W machine I bought from Modern Tool in February 2019.







 It is very similar to the Jet and also the Precision Matthews PM1440 HD.
https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1440hd/
There is a YouTube channel presenter who has the Jet and has posted some videos on gearbox bearing replacement.
I found the owners manual for the PM1440HD to be much better than the one that came with my machine. It is a free download on their site. 
I recently converted mine to a 3 phase motor with a vfd and am very happy with the improved smoothness and wider speed selections. I paid about double what you did so if the machine is sound you got a great deal. I really like mine.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 26, 2020)

@John Conroy I wondered if it was very similar to yours... What I couldn't tell from my searches was if it was the heavier model (like yours) or the lighter version.  Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Sbblake (Aug 26, 2020)

John Conroy said:


> Nice score. Your lathe appears to very much the same as the GH1440W machine I bought from Modern Tool in February 2019.
> 
> View attachment 10816
> 
> ...



Hi John, Beautiful machine you have there. The two lathes do look vary similar. I really like the tool holder you have built, looks like a great design. Do you have any additional photos or plans you would be willing to share?

Looking at the base of your lathe it appears to be mounted on rubber feet (hockey pucks?) How have they been holding up? Any creep/compression of the rubber resulting in changes to machine leveling?

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Tom O (Aug 26, 2020)

John Conroy said:


> Nice score. Your lathe appears to very much the same as the GH1440W machine I bought from Modern Tool in February 2019.
> 
> View attachment 10816


Is that the HD one with the bigger spindle bore? How do you like it so far I’m sort of leaning towards one for here but that means putting Grandads south bend  downstairs with the Causing, shaper, and 601 mill.  I really need a gantry system!


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 26, 2020)

Tom O said:


> I really need a gantry system!



Tom, you can borrow mine.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 27, 2020)

Lol well I think it will Have to be custom going down the stairs but I still have some life in me lol now that the stones are out " I FEEL GOOD ! Nana Nana Nana na!


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 27, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Have to be custom going down the stairs




For the Bert move I made a custom ramp out of 2 2X8s and a few scraps.  Perhaps a permanent but small winching anchor just outside the door?  -- Gets the engineering juices flowing!


----------



## John Conroy (Aug 27, 2020)

Sbblake said:


> Hi John, Beautiful machine you have there. The two lathes do look vary similar. I really like the tool holder you have built, looks like a great design. Do you have any additional photos or plans you would be willing to share?
> 
> Looking at the base of your lathe it appears to be mounted on rubber feet (hockey pucks?) How have they been holding up? Any creep/compression of the rubber resulting in changes to machine leveling?
> 
> ...



Hey Scott, 
Here are a couple of pics that show the design of the tool holder rack. 









I have found the hockey puck feet to be just fine and the level has not changed.

Most of the observations and changes I have made are in the post.

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...s-or-a-pm1440hd-from-precision-matthews.1229/


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 27, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Is that the HD one with the bigger spindle bore? How do you like it so far I’m sort of leaning towards one for here but that means putting Grandads south bend  downstairs with the Causing, shaper, and 601 mill.  I really need a gantry system!



Tom,

What size is that South Bend?  Is it the one that was tucked in behind your big big CNC (lathe?)?

Craig


----------



## John Conroy (Aug 27, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Is that the HD one with the bigger spindle bore? How do you like it so far I’m sort of leaning towards one for here but that means putting Grandads south bend  downstairs with the Causing, shaper, and 601 mill.  I really need a gantry system!



The spindle bore is only 1.5". That seems to be about all you get with a D1-4 spindle. The lighter 1440 lathe that Modern sells has a D1-5 spindle and the bore is just over 2". The salesman at Modern commented that changing the spindle size involves major changes to the gear box such as shaft sizing so it's not likely the GH1440W will get that upgrade since it does not sell as well as the lighter machine.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 27, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Tom,
> 
> What size is that South Bend?  Is it the one that was tucked in behind your big big CNC (lathe?)?
> 
> Craig


That’s the one it rarely gets turned on and needs tramming better as the belt slips off while making a decent cut.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 27, 2020)

Tom O said:


> That’s the one it rarely gets turned on and needs tramming better as the belt slips off while making a decent cut.



That shouldn't be hard to move into the basement.  What size is it?


----------



## Tom O (Aug 27, 2020)

It wouldn’t be hard at all I have everything to do it, it’s more a question of when seeing as how the nice days are soon done and being on light duties till the kidney heals up good.
Summers dam near over and I haven’t even cast anything not even ingots.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 7, 2020)

@Sbblake Did you fire up that bad boy yet?


----------



## Janger (Sep 7, 2020)

if you are wiring the garage put in more power and outlets than you need. You’ll need it! Nice find on the lathe should be great.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 8, 2020)

John Conroy said:


> The spindle bore is only 1.5". That seems to be about all you get with a D1-4 spindle. The lighter 1440 lathe that Modern sells has a D1-5 spindle and the bore is just over 2". The salesman at Modern commented that changing the spindle size involves major changes to the gear box such as shaft sizing so it's not likely the GH1440W will get that upgrade since it does not sell as well as the lighter machine.



I have the lighter 14x40 w/larger bore from Modern.  There were obvious changes to the gear box which resulted in a reduced top speed (not 2000 as posted, but ~1650).  The low range was bang on, the high range reduced in every position.  I opted to change the pulley diameter from the motor to get the high range to be correct at the sacrifice of a slightly higher low range.


----------

